# people still rave??



## awhites1 (Jun 20, 2011)

really??
Just read something in the news about a kid that O.D. at a rave in dallas.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, I haven't seen so much pink, purple and green since I watched that gay movie, "The Wizard of Oz"!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh man, hope it wasn't one of my friends!!!

I know several people who went to the big raves in Dallas this weekend...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 20, 2011)

Get a bean testing kit here: DanceSafe.Org: Drug Information and Harm Reduction Resources | DanceSafe.Org

*PLUR*


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 20, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Man, I haven't seen so much pink, purple and green since I watched that gay movie, "The Wizard of Oz"!




Candy ravers


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2011)

I raved for about 2 years, 2000-2002. I know I ate enough rolls to last a lifetime, and had the best times of my life doing it. In hindsight, I realize know that I dressed like a faggot with the big rave pants, combat boots, glowstick jewelery, and fruity colored muscle T-shirts, but it was a subculture to itself. It isn't like someone on 3 hits of ecstasy really gives a fuck that you don't approve of their lifestyle.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone remember that public service announcement with that chick that permanently rolled herself retarded?  

Anyone have a link to it?


----------



## Chubby (Jun 20, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> really??
> Just read something in the news about a kid that O.D. at a rave in dallas.


Gays and women get along so well.  They are mentally same only physically different, I think.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 20, 2011)

I miss ecstasy so much! That shit just doesnt exist in my country anymore and if you read this chart care of wikipedia you can clearly understand why it's illegal. Just like mushrooms, steroids and LSD which are all class "A" drug here.






By the way, Ive taken ecstasy plenty of times and some of my best experiences were while on this drug however I never, ever felt the urge to dress like those fags.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Candy ravers




Candy ravers lol

That ugly Mutha Phuqa in the middle, the one with the Beatles haircut, looks like he just finished chewing a brown crayon.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been to a few raves in my day, took E and still never felt the need to dress like those fags.  Actually we would go and make fun of them and pick up hot chicks since we were the only normal guys there; albeit we were really high!  Sad to hear about that kid dying but god only knows what you are getting in the pills you take.  Some were amazing, some seriously felt like they had more downers than uppers in them.  And FUCK The next day when you come down, that shit was never fun.  I grew up from that shit even if some of the music still has some appeal.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>



I can look past the stupid clothes and jewelry and bang out the chick in the middle with the pacifier; I hope I am not going to jail for saying that, she does look ridiculously young.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 20, 2011)

Nothing beats a good venue with a bad ass DJ that controls the crowd like a puppet master.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Nothing beats a good venue with a bad ass DJ that controls the crowd like a puppet master.



This is true, too few DJs like that out there and in Houston where I live that kind of event is so few and far between because people are so musically uneducated it would go unnoticed then the DJ will never come back.  Such is what happens with so many high quality DJs/Bands that come through Houston.  Unless it is some shit-kicker country star coming to town, then watch out, all the weekend cowboys are out in force.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I grew up from that shit even if some of the music still has some appeal.



When you rolling nuts so hard that your eyes are rolled to the back of your head, and your teeth are chartering as loud as the music, your brain reprograms itself to fall in love with whatever is going on. I despised techno music until I rolled, and I still love techno to this very day because I rolled.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>


Is that middle chick fingering herself?

A slim chick could finger herself while wearing a burlap sack and I'd still find it hot.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 20, 2011)

KelJu said:


> When you rolling nuts so hard that your eyes are rolled to the back of your head, and your teeth are chartering as loud as the music, your brain reprograms itself to fall in love with whatever is going on. I despised techno music until I rolled, and I still love techno to this very day because I rolled.




I remember going to clubs before I ever rolled thinking how the fuck do these people dance to techno music?  Then I found out myself.  

I haven't rolled in 10 years but till this day I have a loaded techno mp3 cd in my ride.

Every now and then I'll see glow sticks at Home Depot and pick some up for the house for the next time "old friends" come over to get drunk.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> really??
> Just read something in the news about a kid that O.D. at a rave in dallas.


 
Well its Dallas, nothing else really special going on in that boring joke of a city.


----------



## bmw (Jun 20, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Well its Dallas, nothing else really special going on in that boring joke of a city.


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck Yeah.






YouTube Video


----------



## Wiseguy. (Jun 20, 2011)

Techno is a good way to past the time on some weekends.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 20, 2011)

Did some dj'ing in the philly area in 1999 for 5 or so years ..they were the best times of my life..still got the tech 1200's ..rilly miss the underground scene ..ie gods basement and tribal verb..


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 20, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I can look past the stupid clothes and jewelry and bang out the chick in the middle with the pacifier; I hope I am not going to jail for saying that, she does look ridiculously young.




Id fuck her with the pacifier still in her mouth.


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

It was actually about 13 kids! Drugs were involved as usual.


----------



## LAM (Jun 20, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> Did some dj'ing in the philly area in 1999 for 5 or so years ..they were the best times of my life..still got the tech 1200's ..rilly miss the underground scene ..ie gods basement and tribal verb..



not a lot of clubs in Philly/Manayunk play techno.  where did the rave crowd go back then?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 21, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Fuck Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fucking awesome.  Whose got them beans?

Half-naked young hos fucked up on tabs....weren't those the days?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I raved for about 2 years, 2000-2002. I know I ate enough rolls to last a lifetime, and had the best times of my life doing it. In hindsight, I realize know that I dressed like a faggot with the big rave pants, combat boots, glowstick jewelery, and fruity colored muscle T-shirts, but it was a subculture to itself. It isn't like someone on 3 hits of ecstasy really gives a fuck that you don't approve of their lifestyle.


 
lol, Americans know how to make raving look faggy 

Cargos, chuck taylors, wife-beater, & strawberry chapstick-coated penis is all you needed in my time bud 

oh, and plenty of pills and whipper 

btw KelJu, did you ever 'shelve' it? I bet you did goddamit!


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 21, 2011)

LAM said:


> not a lot of clubs in Philly/Manayunk play techno.  where did the rave crowd go back then?



Usually club space...also the warehouse...after party at gods basement 1am till whenever..then a couple years ago they did a exposea on godsbasement and the philly rave scene...its funny I remember going to penns laning before the party and selling e bombs and trading them for licks of k..we would bring a sterno and a pan of water and a ceramic plate and cook the k right there.   Oh btw never got into the whole pink shirts florecent pants thing.  Our crew was more into the drum and bass jungle thing..we all were ther to make money and have some fun while at it..


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 21, 2011)

there is nothing like a good rave when you're in the zone courtesy of some quality shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> there is nothing like a good rave when you're in the zone courtesy of some quality shit.


 
I find gears and rave goodies a bad mix for the comedown. I went into a freaking meltdown in the weekend, it was Fear & Loathing


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 21, 2011)

Were in bat country


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I find gears and rave goodies a bad mix for the comedown. I went into a freaking meltdown in the weekend, it was Fear & Loathing




I'm thinking he meant quality MDMA.


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol you guys kick ass. Always been into the scene. Nevedr rolled, really like the music, even though it developed to the darker\harder styles that were more my thing. Last rave I was at featured a major act from the. Netherlands, at a chinese resturant in nyc lmao.my girl and I walked in dressed like normal people (club appropriate) and the bathroom would clear out if 
We walked in, kids were screaming 5-0 and running lol. Ran into an old friend, bonded about previouis years and thousands spent on coke. Got drunk as fuck, argued with some dumb bitches for eye'ing up my girl, had the organizer chew them out (cause I was hanging with him at that moment) got into a pissing match with a bouncer about no more re-entry and smoked a cig right infront of him inside (very illegal) went nuts for the headliner. Had some dude randomly hop on my shoulders for a better view (he soon experienced crowd surfing) watched 5 kids crawl around on all 4's trying to recoup the bag of pills they dropped lmao. Decided to have a footrace to the car with my girl, and 2 random kids who were rolling face. One tackled a garbage can, one ran up the hood of a parked car and kept screaming "its me bitches" lmao

Reading that kinda gives you the feeling that the night had lol, I seriously think someone dosed out drinks, but idgaf!
Yeah, good times, hitting another one in jersey next weekend. And I personally know the main act this time, rob gee  
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 21, 2011)

While djing the philly underground I had the chance to hang out with some big headliners like rob gee dj irene dj funk j smooth mindbender space girl....the list goes on those were some of my favorite...


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> While djing the philly underground I had the chance to hang out with some big headliners like rob gee dj irene dj funk j smooth mindbender space girl....the list goes on those were some of my favorite...



And they're mostly the coolest people, right? That's why I love this shit. Most people are cool and down to earth

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah actualy real cool..they shared storys ...gvave me some records..even though I was just "amature" they treated me as equal..gave advice on my set..most of them didn't let the fame go to their heads...I think rob gee was one of the chillest guys I met real laid back and u wouldn't think it cause he is the king of hardcore in my mind...one of my favorit times was being in the booth with dj irene...she ca really put on a show ..real cool as well


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol @ jag.. fukcin. Techno viking  





mazdarx7 said:


> Yeah actualy real cool..they shared storys ...gvave me some records..even though I was just "amature" they treated me as equal..gave advice on my set..most of them didn't let the fame go to their heads...I think rob gee was one of the chillest guys I met real laid back and u wouldn't think it cause he is the king of hardcore in my mind...one of my favorit times was being in the booth with dj irene...she ca really put on a show ..real cool as well



Everyone told me how cool rob was for the longest time, and I ddint get it, he's world renowned. He's played every playable continent. His passport is bigger than my wallet lol. And he is infact that cool. Awesome irene had you in the booth. She can throw down..

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> YouTube Video



WTF was that? Was that a gay pride march?

That Viking sure does need to do some laundry!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> lol, Americans know how to make raving look faggy
> 
> Cargos, chuck taylors, wife-beater, & strawberry chapstick-coated penis is all you needed in my time bud
> 
> ...




Does shelve mean to plug?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> WTF was that? Was that a gay pride march?
> 
> That Viking sure does need to do some laundry!


 
I saw a TV show on Viral videos and Techno Viking went viral.  they even went looking for him to interview him and never located him. 

I think that would have been an interesting interview. 

So Mr. Viking   what drugs were you on that day??? 

Do people always hand you water bottles upside down? 

What did the piece of paper say?  

who does your laundry?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I saw a TV show on Viral videos and Techno Viking went viral.  they even went looking for him to interview him and never located him.
> 
> I think that would have been an interesting interview.
> 
> ...





Very good!

But, I would like to know Mr. Viking, Do you frequent a barber or the kid on the corner who cuts lawns for 5 bucks a week?? Cause, it kinda looks as if you used a weed whacker for that very special look!


----------



## oufinny (Jun 21, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> there is nothing like a good rave when you're in the zone courtesy of some quality shit.



You know, I have always wanted to do this one more time while taking something really good.  I am convinced I only ever got good rolls once, the rest were never anything special.  That was a LONG time ago though.  Now give me an Aderral, some vodka and I am off to the races.


----------



## LAM (Jun 21, 2011)

that techno viking video is hysterical, I love drugs...sobriety and reality is so overrated.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 21, 2011)

Techno Viking= Kelju after a cut.

all hail techno kelju.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2011)

I choose to wear clean cloths.


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I choose to wear clean cloths.



Don't lie, you spent some time studying in europe, fucked a gypsy, got hooked on a hybrid ecstacy\acid\coke coktail and became the techno viking

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## awhites1 (Jun 22, 2011)

techno was cool back in the day. simaltaneously gay and cool. In high school in our area X was huge and of all the drugs i did i never and always wanted to. so if anyone has some- pay pal for fed ex... 

it was one of those things when i got older that i really realized how much 99% of that music sucked a fatty. still like some daft punk, chemical brothers, aphex twins and a few others but a lot of it was shit.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 22, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> techno was cool back in the day. simaltaneously gay and cool. In high school in our area X was huge and of all the drugs i did i never and always wanted to. so if anyone has some- pay pal for fed ex...
> 
> it was one of those things when i got older that i really realized how much 99% of that music sucked a fatty. still like some daft punk, chemical brothers, aphex twins and a few others but a lot of it was shit.



A lot of it is responsible for the diminishing hearing; that and seeing hard rock bands in venues that are too small for them.  There is good techno, sorting through it all to find it I just don't have the time for anymore like I did in college.


----------



## 6th Gear (Jun 22, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I can look past the stupid clothes and jewelry and bang out the chick in the middle with the pacifier; I hope I am not going to jail for saying that, she does look ridiculously young.


 
im with u on that one. lol.


----------



## 6th Gear (Jun 22, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Id fuck her with the pacifier still in her mouth.


 definitely


----------



## maniclion (Jun 22, 2011)

I would take x and chill in the Ambient room, but usually I always took too much as I am a man of excess, plus we'd hit the rave clubs at 3 or 4 in the morning after drinking all night in the bar or hanging on the beach.  Like the night I took 5 tabs and 4 vicodins and we walked through town cackling like hyenas while making fun of everyone like a late 90's inverted version of the Merry Pranksters, my metal loving friends in dark clothes, the couple hip hop cats from Philly and the Bronx, tats everywhere, drinking liter maitais from styrofoam cups, not your usual "raver kids".  We were a different breed of raver dedicated to partying more than techno raving, but all the candy kids still loved us, with their cartoonish bell bottom pants(JC Penney sold them with graffiti embroidering), Dr. Seuss hats, rainbow nightmare shirts and the glow in the dark jewelry.  We'd show up at the rave after hours when the bars had closed, with bottles of beer in every pocket, sometimes have strippers in tow, good fucking times, still not coming down until noon or so, sleep till 4pm and then hit the beach for a while then go score our next round of drugs.....


----------



## maniclion (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh and a bag of Big League Chew, always had to have that when I was rolling, or Fruit Stripes gum fuck that gay ass pacifier shit....


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 22, 2011)

can't we just post some pics of hawt raver chicks instead?


----------

